# msn plus



## Orbit (Apr 17, 2003)

hey i was wondering if i could get the source sode for msn messenger plus for pc would any one be willing to port it for me?


----------



## Orbit (Apr 18, 2003)

8 views and no replys


----------



## Browni (Apr 18, 2003)

I would also like this..

Cant u do it with Apple Script ?

Look at this :


<key>NSApplescriptEnabled</key>


Does this mean you can 'script' messenger?

Adam


----------



## Orbit (Apr 18, 2003)

hey the wanker from msn plus has decided not to give me the source code  but will any one be willig to make somthing simmilar for mac with only the main features like multi colour text snd text formating may be even boos alert 
thanks


----------



## Browni (Apr 19, 2003)

Dam.

Well i dont know anythng bout Programing, why not ask the Programing Forum? (if its still here )

Ad


----------



## r4bid (Apr 19, 2003)

The guys a "wanker" because he didn't give you source code?  What the heck kind of crud is that, people work hard to make these programs they shouldn't be expected to give out their hard work for someone to potentially butcher...


----------



## Orbit (Apr 19, 2003)

but he should be kind enough to let some one port it to mac so it cn be come a bigger program with more users


----------



## Browni (Apr 20, 2003)

Maby if we all (as in MacOSX.com) send him a email, (perhaps from Scott?)
Asking him as a developer to let up have the code?

Adam


----------



## r4bid (Apr 20, 2003)

If every user of MacOSX sends anyone an email I am pretty sure that person will get very angry at us... if you guys want to send an email to him that might help to convince him but don't start spamming him or anything.


----------



## aaike (Apr 20, 2003)

Maybe a stupid question, but I have no idea what MSN plus is... is it an adon program for MSN, or is it st from M$?


----------



## Orbit (Apr 24, 2003)

its a addon program made by some guy i the usa hes got nuthin to do wit microshaft


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

screw msn plus, it'll cost money. Just use safari, mail, and ichat, the three things that msn plus has in one program that probably takes up as much ram as those 3 programs.


----------



## Browni (Apr 24, 2003)

I disagree with that, a MSN plus app would be a very good idea.

however it would cost money.

Didnt i hear somewere that iChat was MSN enabled?

Adam


----------



## Orbit (Apr 24, 2003)

ummm im prety sure ichat is only aim and y would it coast money?


----------



## Browni (Apr 25, 2003)

to purchse soruse code that isnt not under a BSD licence would cost money. However, if we (MacOSX.com) convince him that it would be a good buisness ventre to port MP1 to the Mac then he might. 

I did have a thought tho, why cant we do it ourselves? We have some great tallent on this board.

Adam


----------



## Orbit (Apr 25, 2003)

i asked befor if anyone would be williling to make our own mac one with msps main features but no 1 said anything else about doin it


----------

